# About to switch from DTV to Dish - questions



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm about to move to Iowa, and I am switching from DirectTV to Dish. I have had DirectTV since 1995, but they do not carry the locals in my area (hour north of Sioux City) and, while I can get OTA, it's a bit spotty - and I just want the options of the locals via satellite.

So - a couple of questions:

Is the 722 the HDDVR to request as I negotiate with DISH on the switch/move? I'll be wanting the "best" HDDVR for my den and the same for my bedroom - perhaps eventually another for my basement. Is the 722 the HDDVR to ask for? I thought they had come out with a newer one?

I've had the higher end Total Choice package from DirectTV - I'm looking at the Gold 250 plus HD and locals - anything else I should know as a Dish newbie when I call them and try to see what I can negotiate to get a 15 year DirectTV customer to switch to Dish? With DirectTV, whenever I moved, the trick was to call a certain phone number for a customer retention specialist and they would give me the world to stay with them.

I had another question - but need more coffee and forgot it, LOL! - EDIT - Oh, remembered - do I have to have the receivers/DVRs connected to a phone?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the 722 but if you need two OTA tuners, you can ask for the 722k. The 922 is going to be their newest receiver but it keeps getting delayed just like every other new reciever has been. I have both the network and phone connected to the reciever but I believe you only need one or the other.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have HDTVs at all three locations, then the 722 or 722K is not what you want. The second TV output on a duo-TV receiver is always SD. 

You'd want either 3 vip612 solo-TV HDDVRs ($200 for receivers up-front) or get 3 vip211 HD receivers ($39.99 + EHD cost) and make them HDDVRs by enabling the External Hard Drive capability. 

Neither the 612 or 211 require a phone or broadband connection, but I'd recommend the broadband for the 612s for Remote Access.

Sales won't negotiate. Good luck with that attitude.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> If you have HDTVs at all three locations, then the 722 or 722K is not what you want. The second TV output on a duo-TV receiver is always SD.
> 
> You'd want either 3 vip612 solo-TV HDDVRs ($200 for receivers up-front) or get 3 vip211 HD receivers ($39.99 + EHD cost) and make them HDDVRs by enabling the External Hard Drive capability.
> 
> ...


You're saying that they won't make any special offers on the phone to get me to switch from DirectTV to Dish? No wonder they trail Dish - you call DirectTV, tell them you are a cable or Dish subscriber considering your options, they'll offer you all kinds of incentives to switch to DirectTV.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

What are the key functional and real world differences in the 612 and the 722? Is there any reason to go for the 722 even if you only need it for one TV?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You'll get all the current promotions available, depending on your credit score, but they won't add anything extra.

The main difference is the 722 has a PIP function and the 612 does not. Also, the 722 has a bigger hard drive, requires the connection to a phone or broadband, and takes up 2 'slots' for the 4 leased tuner limit.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> You're saying that they won't make any special offers on the phone to get me to switch from DirectTV to Dish? No wonder they trail Dish - you call DirectTV, tell them you are a cable or Dish subscriber considering your options, they'll offer you all kinds of incentives to switch to DirectTV.


Guess they're like Dish. It depends on who you talk to. I had Direct from '98 until about '04. Switched so she could get Eastenders PPV when BBCA stopped carrying it. Called a while back and basically was told what you see on the web site is what you get. No special consideration for a returning sub. So, I'm still with Dish. I like having the 3 tuners recording in one box anyway.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

olguy said:


> Guess they're like Dish. It depends on who you talk to. I had Direct from '98 until about '04. Switched so she could get Eastenders PPV when BBCA stopped carrying it. Called a while back and basically was told what you see on the web site is what you get. No special consideration for a returning sub. So, I'm still with Dish. I like having the 3 tuners recording in one box anyway.


Yeah, with DirectTV (I've moved 4 times and each time got very nice retention deals) the key is that you have to get past the standard phone sales people to the customer retention people. For example, when we moved from Chicago to Kansas City, I called and basically said I was thinking of canceling my service on the move and moving to Dish or cable. The person on the phone simply said "OK, what date would you like to have it turned off?" I called again, asked for a customer retention representative, and she gave me two top end HD DVRs, a year of free HBO, and a year of their top programming at regular programming pricing, plus a deep discount on their NFL Sunday ticket. And I've gotten that each time I moved.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I would stick with DirectTV then...


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

You wll regret the move to Dish. They have all kinds of nickel and diming going on that adds up to real dollars, not the least of which is the "per" DVR fee.


----------



## NightTimeHD (Nov 24, 2009)

fudpucker said:


> Yeah, with DirectTV (I've moved 4 times and each time got very nice retention deals) the key is that you have to get past the standard phone sales people to the customer retention people. For example, when we moved from Chicago to Kansas City, I called and basically said I was thinking of canceling my service on the move and moving to Dish or cable. The person on the phone simply said "OK, what date would you like to have it turned off?" I called again, asked for a customer retention representative, and she gave me two top end HD DVRs, a year of free HBO, and a year of their top programming at regular programming pricing, plus a deep discount on their NFL Sunday ticket. And I've gotten that each time I moved.


As a new subscriber to Dish you would get all the equipment without paying anything. You'll also get all the promo deals they have going on. Ask someone here to PM you a ClubDish coupon code (I will as will others) and you will get $30 more off your first bill.

I just got installed and paid $0. I have a dual tuner DVR in the main room and a 211 HD non-DVR in another room.

I'm not a fan of the Directv marketing which is mostly misleading if not flat out lies in some cases. Looking at a brochure I have laying here where they give 6 reasons to choose Directv:

1. 99.9% signal reliability

This means your signal is down 8-9 hours a year. Doesn't sound so great that way. My cable wasn't down 8 hours last year. Of course this is the same for any small dish satellite service including Dish. My point is that I wouldn't brag about it. If airlines had this % then we would see 13,500 crashes/lost planes a year. 

2. Nobody has more HD

This is just a flat out lie. Make a spreadsheet and compare. There are several web pages that keep a comparison chart up as well. Maybe this was true at one point, but it is not true today. Bottom line is they will probably flip-flop back and forth for the lead in the next couple of years with both ending up with the same amount. Cable will be behind that a few years and catch up at least in regards to the nationals and non-fringe stuff.

3. Cutting-edge technology

They are talking about their iPhone app and web page. Dish has this too. However, the Dish receivers wallop the hell out of the Directv ones. I continue to be impressed with how cool my 722 is compared to the dual-tuner Directv equivalent.

4. #1 In Customer Satisfaction

If you have to tell people your customer satisfaction is good then it probably is not. Bottom line is that the industry in general (whether it be cable or satellite) is at the bottom of the pile when it comes to consumer satisfaction. A large part of this is due to them not selling what the customer wants to buy. This is another debate.

5. #1 in Sports

The main difference is their exclusive NFL, Nascar, and NCAA packages which are very expensive. Also, as a consumer I find the exclusiveness to Directv to be a slap in the face. I blame the NFL, etc. for this and not Directv. Take out these 3 packages and they appear to be about the same to me. However, the Directv claim is legitimate in this case assuming you pony up the extra $$$$ for it.

6. Value cable cannot beat (i.e. We beat cable)

They may beat cable in most markets but Directv is the most expensive off all choices.

So it wouldn't surprise me that Directv would offer extra incentives to keep you onboard. In my opinion, they probably need to.


----------



## NightTimeHD (Nov 24, 2009)

jal said:


> You wll regret the move to Dish. They have all kinds of nickel and diming going on that adds up to real dollars, not the least of which is the "per" DVR fee.


Directv nickels and dimes too and is currently the most expensive.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

NightTimeHD said:


> Directv nickels and dimes too and is currently the most expensive.


Every providers is the most expensive with given parameters.

Given the fact that the OP isn't trying to decide between the two, because he wants locals, the point is moot.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

On the Dish Network site comparing Dish to DTV it states that you can

"Record four shows at once"
http://www.dishnetwork.com/compare/compare.aspx

What does this mean? does the Dish DVR have 4 tuners?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The 722K has 2 sat tuners and 2 OTA turners with the optional OTA module.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> The 722K has 2 sat tuners and 2 OTA turners with the optional OTA module.


I have two DTV HR20s in the same room connected to the same TV to accomplish this, so that sounds interesting to me.

Does that work well on Dish? i.e. recording with the 2 sat tuners and the 2 OTA tuners simultaneously on one receiver


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark_M said:


> ...
> Does that work well on Dish? i.e. recording with the 2 sat tuners and the 2 OTA tuners simultaneously on one receiver


Absolutely no problem! Also, one can simultaneously view two different previous or current *recordings* on two different TVs while recording those four different events.

Ain't technology grand! :lol:


----------



## bilzfan (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been moved over for around a month now from directv to dish. I'm happy as a clam. 

I love the two DVRs and my bill is lower per month even after the discounts from the first year will expire. I like the quality of the equipment, with two exceptions:

1 - I now have two small dishes pointing in two directions instead of the single slimline

2 - I find the arrangement of the different functions buttons a little less intuitive than the directv remotes.

These are very small issues and I find the service very good so far.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## 495665 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm also looking at moving from DirecTV to DISH. I currently have 2 DirecTiVos Series 2's that have been hacked and networked... That alone has kept me with DirecTV for many years, but they are having issues due to age, and if I'm going to have to replace them I like the DISH VIP DVRs better from what I've read and seen, plus the price on DISH service (especially with the first 12 months) is better than DirecTV. 

In my current setup I have no HDTVs, but will most likely be going to HD in the very near future (probably right after Christmas on after Christmas deals or deals during NFL Playoffs / Superbowl that stores tend to have). So how or what do I say / tell DISH when I order to get the 722K model? Will I have to order HD to get the 722K (and yes, I want the K so I have the OTA tuners, so what trigers that vs a 722, and does the 722K cost more to a new subscriber)? If I do have to order HD to be eligible for a 722K, can I order it, get all setup, then drop HD until I have the HDTV?

Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------

